# Daedong's (Vin) trek across the US



## daedong

I've started a new thread for our trip.
We landed in LA on Sunday 31st and immediately hired a car (GMC Envoy) and drove to Vista Ca.
Spent a couple of days there before leaving for our trip across the US. Anyone who doesn't know the background to this trip can go to these links.
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13377&page=7
http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=194104#post194104
Left Vista yesterday (Thurs 4th Sept) and drove north through LA to Morro Bay where we camped.
Today (Sept 5th) drove further up the coast on the Pacific Highway, but unfortunately it was very heavy fog and as we have seen many miles of coast in our life time we decided to head inland. We turned off at a place called Kirk Creek and drove through the mountains via Fort Hunter Liggett military base to the Salinas Valley. It was well worth the drive. We are now camped at San Luis Reservoir.
Tomorrow we head to a place north of SF to camp with California  (Chris).
Attached pic of our first night camping.


----------



## Cityboy

We've been wondering how your trip was going! Thanks for posting.


----------



## thcri RIP

Vin, the bottle on the table, what is it?    Too much of that and  you will be back on the left side of the road


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I really hope you guys went to Monterey CA.  Then drive to Pacific Grove, Pebble Beach and then into Carmel CA..  If you do go that way PM me for some info on some of the best restuarants in the world.









daedong said:


> I've started a new thread for our trip.
> We landed in LA on Sunday 31st and immediately hired a car (GMC Envoy) and drove to Vista Ca.
> Spent a couple of days there before leaving for our trip across the US. Anyone who doesn't know the background to this trip can go to these links.
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13377&page=7
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?p=194104#post194104
> Left Vista yesterday (Thurs 4th Sept) and drove north through LA to Morro Bay where we camped.
> Today (Sept 5th) drove further up the coast on the Pacific Highway, but unfortunately it was very heavy fog and as we have seen many miles of coast in our life time we decided to head inland. We turned off at a place called Kirk Creek and drove through the mountains via Fort Hunter Liggett military base to the Salinas Valley. It was well worth the drive. We are now camped at San Luis Reservoir.
> Tomorrow we head to a place north of SF to camp with California (Chris).
> Attached pic of our first night camping.


----------



## pirate_girl

Snowcat Operations said:


> I really hope you guys went to Monterey CA.  Then drive to Pacific Grove, Pebble Beach and then into Carmel CA..  If you do go that way PM me for some info on some of the best restuarants in the world.


Me too SnoOps.
I loved that area of California in particular.
That's where I met Doris Day, in person at the Monterey Bay Aquarium, back in the mid 80s.
It's God's country for sure.
So beautiful!
Carmel is such a nice place, lots of nice restaurants and I went to a museum where Tony Bennett had some of his paintings on display.
Ate great food there as well.
Good times, great memories.


----------



## Doc

Your still in California?    You better get a move on, you have a long way to travel in the next few weeks.  
Thanks for the update Vin.  Keep em coming.


----------



## daedong

Doc said:


> Your still in California?    You better get a move on, you have a long way to travel in the next few weeks.
> Thanks for the update Vin.  Keep em coming.



We have another week in California yet, but we will be in Ohio by October, barring accidents or car breakdowns.


----------



## Spiffy1

Oh sure, 50 states but California gets two weeks - of course, it is probably best to see it before it falls off into the Pacific. 

Have fun!


----------



## daedong

Our first meeting with another FF member, California (Chris) and his wife Liz. We left there this morning after spending two nights in their cabin. What a lovely couple (especially Liz ), they certainly live in a beautiful part of the world. Chris took us on a wonderful "Cook's tour" and showed us plenty of redwoods, mountains and coasts. We visited Fort Ross, the old Russian fort. I had no idea about the Russian history on the Californian coast. Thank you for an interesting and informative day.


----------



## California

Vin and Mary, it was good to meet you in person! We enjoyed having you here.

I took a few pictures. I've posted them separately so I don't clutter up your thread. 

I hope everyone enjoys the pictures:

Vin's Visit. Northern California coast, September 2008.


----------



## Doc

Good pics Chris.  Looks like you all had a good time out there.  Way to kick off Vin's visit.  
Who's the next FF member Vin will pay a visit to?


----------



## Cityboy

Excellent photos Chris! Thanks for sharing those. 

Where to next?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Nice pictures Cali...  Vin, hope you enjoy your time in the USA.


----------



## thcri RIP

Chris, thanks for posting them pics.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Those are great photos! Thanks for posting them! Nice to finally see what you folks look like too!


----------



## rback33

Here it is midnight in Houston and I am just now posting.. I will have to find Chris's pics (tomorrow!!!)... I am glad things are going well so far! When we get pics from the meet in Oklahoma.. should we make a new thread or add to to Chris's pics that I have not looked for yet?


----------



## California

rback33 said:


> .. I will have to find Chris's pics (tomorrow!!!)... I am glad things are going well so far! When we get pics from the meet in Oklahoma.. should we make a new thread or add to Chris's pics that I have not looked for yet?


Post #10 above has a link to the album. Same link again: Vin's Visit.

Vin should be the one to decide, but I like to upload an album elsewhere then put a link in the relevant thread. That way I can fine-tune the album later.

I used free Porta album generator (beta version) to make that album. I like it and recommend it. Drag a folder of photos onto its icon, which starts the program, add captions, and press Start to generate the album. Porta takes care of resizing, making linked thumbnails, etc. Upload it somewhere (ftp) then post a public link to tell the world its there. Closest thing to magic that I've found.

The other alternative is a photo-sharing site like Flickr. That works well too. Photos stored there can be embedded to display in a post, or you can just post a link like I did.

Hey Vin! What have you seen at your next stop? We're all interested in your adventure!


----------



## Galvatron

well Vin it's great to see you have such a great start to your adventure....you and your wife seem so happy and suited to each other.

Thanks Cali for upping the pics it makes the thread so more in sighted....i look forward to more interesting pics and logs from the Oz travel master.

Thanks Vin and God bless you and your wife....have a safe and happy journey.


----------



## pirate_girl

Hey nice pics Cali!!
Looks like you all had a very enjoyable time.
Btw, you look nothing like I imagined lol


----------



## California

Even better looking?


----------



## pirate_girl

California said:


> Even better looking?


Oh you're very nice looking, but for some reason I was picturing tall, lanky and dark hair.
Go figure! lol


----------



## Deadly Sushi

You mean like this?


----------



## California

Come on guys, this is Vin's thread. Lets not hijack it.


----------



## Cityboy

California said:


> Come on guys, this is Vin's thread. Lets not hijack it.


 
Yeah, that's right! Chris knows he's a stud-muffin already. Stop expanding his head PG!


----------



## Trakternut

Cityboy said:


> Stop expanding his head PG!



Which one??


----------



## RNE228

Doc said:


> Good pics Chris. Looks like you all had a good time out there. Way to kick off Vin's visit.
> Who's the next FF member Vin will pay a visit to?


 
Vin and Mary came through the Sacramento area. We had a very nice visit with them. 

We went to Old Sacrameto, checked out the California Railroad Museum. From there we made our way up to the Gold Country. Spent some time in Coloma, where the Ca gold rush started, checked out a local winery, hung out by the American River for a bit, and then bbq'd at my house. This morning we went in to Placerville for breakfast, and explored the oldest hardware store west of the Mississippi, some antiques and art galeries. 

It was really a great time. Vin and Mary are wonderful folks  Now the family and I really really want to visit them in Oz 

They left on thier way to Lake Tahoe late this morning.


----------



## Doc

RNE228 said:


> Vin and Mary came through the Sacramento area. We had a very nice visit with them.
> 
> We went to Old Sacrameto, checked out the California Railroad Museum. From there we made our way up to the Gold Country. Spent some time in Coloma, where the Ca gold rush started, checked out a local winery, hung out by the American River for a bit, and then bbq'd at my house. This morning we went in to Placerville for breakfast, and explored the oldest hardware store west of the Mississippi, some antiques and art galeries.
> 
> It was really a great time. Vin and Mary are wonderful folks  Now the family and I really really want to visit them in Oz
> 
> They left on thier way to Lake Tahoe late this morning.



Sounds like a good visit for sure.  You guys had plenty of sites to show off.  Good job.  Thanks for keeping us posted.


----------



## daedong

Arrived at Lake Tahoe, spectacular scenery. Had a swim in the lake. Low battery on PC, will post more later, computer about to shut down. Pic of Robert and Shilo attached. Had a great visit with them.


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

Vin, I registered here so I could keep up with you on your trip. Nice to look around and see lots of familiar names. It seems that Robert and Chris have been showing you a good time.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Welcome to FF Jim


----------



## Erik

Jim, welcome to the forum!
Vin - did you realize when this started you'd become an ambassador and recruitment officer for the forum?


----------



## daedong

Welcome to the forum Jim! 
We have been without internet connection for a couple of days while we were in Yosemite. Yosemite is absolutely stunning, an amazing place. It's just a pity that there is so many people there, and I am still getting used to the crowds. We will probably be out of contact again for a few days as we head down to Death Valley and across to Las Vegas. Tonight we have decided not to "rough it", and are staying in a motel in a small town called Bishop, which has a stunning background of the Sierra's.


----------



## Bobcat

I think there's a Snot Trac in Bishop!!!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Deadong I will be in Bishop Wednesday.  Would like to meet up with you if possible.


----------



## Bobcat

The Snow Trac may have actually been in Bridgeport, next town up...


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Vin! Dont forget to stop in the town of Crystal! Its on your way to Vegas from Death Valley. Also before you get to Crystal there is Amagosa Valley. Stop and get fuel on the North East side of the highway.


----------



## Bobcat

...and when you go into the convenience store....DO NOT walk down the red hallway!


----------



## Doc

daedong said:


> Yosemite is absolutely stunning, an amazing place. It's just a pity that there is so many people there, and I am still getting used to the crowds. We will probably be out of contact again for a few days as we head down to Death Valley and across to Las Vegas. Tonight we have decided not to "rough it", and are staying in a motel in a small town called Bishop, which has a stunning background of the Sierra's.



Yosemite is stunning.   

Thanks for the update Vin!!!!!


----------



## daedong

Sorry to have missed you Snowcat, we left Bishop Tuesday morning and are now in Las Vegas. It's a shame you weren't a day earlier, or us a day later! We spent last night at Whitney portal. The scenery around there was amazing too. I'll try to sort out some photos when I get time. We have seen some amazing scenery. Coming through Death Valley was another incredible sight. I have never experienced such barren yet hilly terrain. It is raining at the moment in Las Vegas, not sure that that happens very often.
Off to do some dough! I'll show those yankee croupier's


----------



## Cityboy

Sounds like a great trip so far. Less than two weeks till you guys pass through Oklahoma City! Send us a PM as soon as you know what time you'll likely be here so we can coordinate with Rback & Princess and maybe Erick for the lunch get together on the 29th.


----------



## rback33

Cityboy said:


> Sounds like a great trip so far. Less than two weeks till you guys pass through Oklahoma City! Send us a PM as soon as you know what time you'll likely be here so we can coordinate with Rback & Princess and maybe Erick for the lunch get together on the 29th.



Yeah! What he said! He's got my cell number and there will be two laptops with us anyway. Call or email...


----------



## Passingtime2

Hey rback...pm me with details....I might be able to join you.


----------



## Bobcat

Look at that smile!  There's a man who appreciates a piece of finely engineered machinery! 

Yup, hooked up with Vin and the Mrs. this morning. The cheap bastaad scammed a couple cups of cappucino off me.   Anyway, he's on his way to Austin, TX. He probably won't make it all the way there tonight, but he should get pretty close.


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## daedong

Thanks for the coffee's Bob! And thanks for showing us through the university and explaining about the work you are doing. We have made it to a place called Lamesa. It was a really interesting drive. First through the hills heading east, and then seeing all the oil wells stuck in the middle of sorghum and cotton crops. 

BTW you really are quite photogenic Bob!


----------



## pirate_girl

daedong said:


> Thanks for the coffee's Bob! And thanks for showing us through the university and explaining about the work you are doing. We have made it to a place called Lamesa. It was a really interesting drive. First through the hills heading east, and then seeing all the oil wells stuck in the middle of sorghum and cotton crops.
> 
> BTW you really are quite photogenic Bob!


Ohhhhhhhhh..
Thanks for sharing that Vin....
Aww you all look so lovely


----------



## Spiffy1

Hmmmm, I'm thinking kind of the Ron Rifkin look from that photo.  Of course, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm thinking kind of the Ron Rifkin look from that photo.  Of course, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.


Who looks like Ron Rifkin? lol


----------



## Spiffy1

I presume Bobcat, but maybe Vin has Hollywood connections!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> I presume *Bobcat*, but maybe Vin has Hollywood connections!


Nu uh.. he just looks like yumzee Bob to me..
The pic is grand. Very nice of Bob to show them around and the pic of Vin in the cat was too cute.


----------



## Bobcat

daedong said:


> <snip>
> BTW you really are quite photogenic Bob!



Dammit!  Well, at least it was low-res and everyone was somewhat spared. 



Spiffy1 said:


> Hmmmm, I'm thinking kind of the Ron Rifkin look from that photo.  Of course, I'm not sure if that's a good thing or a bad thing.



Looking up Ron Rifkin now....I'm not gonna like it, am I? 

Found him. What the heck?


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Dammit!  Well, at least it was low-res and everyone was somewhat spared.


I blew it up for better viewing..


----------



## pirate_girl

Bobcat said:


> Dammit!  Well, at least it was low-res and everyone was somewhat spared.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking up Ron Rifkin now....I'm not gonna like it, am I?
> 
> Found him. What the heck?


Not even close..


----------



## Snowcat Operations

VIN, A trip to the Badlands is a must!


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

daedong said:


> We have made it to a place called Lamesa. It was a really interesting drive. First through the hills heading east, and then seeing all the oil wells stuck in the middle of sorghum and cotton crops.


 
Vin, you still have about 350 miles to Austin. It will be interesting to watch as things start greening up while going east. If it weren't for irrigation, Lamesa would be brown year-round.

If you want a unique way to tour Austin, I recommend one of the Segway tours. Kathy and I did it last year and had a great time. The tour is about 3 hours long.

http://www.glidingrevolution.com/


----------



## Galvatron

Great thread Vin keep it coming


----------



## Passingtime2

Cityboy said:


> Sounds like a great trip so far. Less than two weeks till you guys pass through Oklahoma City! Send us a PM as soon as you know what time you'll likely be here so we can coordinate with Rback & Princess and maybe Erick for the lunch get together on the 29th.


 

What's the next direction from OKC?


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Vin, looks like you guys are having a good trip so far.  Keep it up!

Also, don't let Bobcat fool you into believing that his Krusti is what a real snowcat looks like.........


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> Dammit!  Well, at least it was low-res and everyone was somewhat spared.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking up Ron Rifkin now....I'm not gonna like it, am I?
> 
> Found him. What the heck?


 
What were you expecting, Bobcat Goldthwait?  I *was *thinking a slightly younger version and no glasses when the picture somehow conjured a resemblence for me, but now think I like this version!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> What were you expecting, Bobcat Goldthwait?  I *was *thinking a slightly younger version and no glasses when the picture somehow conjured a resemblence for me, but now think I like this version!


Akshulayyy.. Bob sorta reminds me of that guy from Law and Order SVU and Whasshisname from The Office.


----------



## Spiffy1

From Vin's photo, I'd have to go with Law&Order over The Office, but that second picture is so funny, that wins anyway!


----------



## pirate_girl

Spiffy1 said:


> From Vin's photo, I'd have to go with Law&Order over The Office, but that second picture is so funny, that wins anyway!


 haha!!


----------



## Cityboy

OK, guys....Let's not hijack Vin's vacation thread and turn it into one of those PG/Bobcat flirt-fests with Spiffy as the peeping tom....errr... voyeur.


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

NEWSFLASH!

Hey Vin. I didn't think of this until just now. Can you work it into your schedule?

http://216.197.122.150/ns/fairevents/Calendar.asp?date=9/26/2008&View=ONEDAY


----------



## pirate_girl

Cityboy said:


> OK, guys....Let's not hijack Vin's vacation thread and turn it into one of those PG/Bobcat flirt-fests with Spiffy as the peeping tom....errr... voyeur.


Sorry..


----------



## rback33

I am shocked there is no new update today! We had a great time meeting for lunch yesterday! There are a good number of pics to go along with it. I wish Princess and I could have spent more time with everyone, but after being in Dallas all weekend (Hail to the Redskins!!) it was time to get home.


----------



## Cityboy

rback33 said:


> I am shocked there is no new update today! We had a great time meeting for lunch yesterday! There are a good number of pics to go along with it. I wish Princess and I could have spent more time with everyone, but after being in Dallas all weekend (Hail to the Redskins!!) it was time to get home.


 
The update's are coming, keep your panties on.

We've been busy visiting, seeing doing & eating our way across OKC. Off to the Cowboy Museum right now. We'll check in later this evening.


----------



## daedong

I haven't got much time at the moment, but I must confirm CityBoy is an asshole.


----------



## Bobcat

Did anyone need confirmation?


----------



## Cityboy

Well, Vin & Mary came to visit and we had a great time, other than Vin being a complete Aussie ass! They came to our house the first evening for dinner, coffee, beers and lots of conversation. The bastard gave us an ass-backward map and a pair of kangaroo nuts. I think he ran the roo over himself trying to learn how to drive in America by driving on the wrong side of the road back in Assie land..err.....Aussie land:


----------



## daedong

Seriously, I must thank CB, CG, Rback, Princess, Erik and Tara for going out of their way for us. It was really great meeting everyone. It's a pity we couldn't spend my time with you all, but we really must keep moving.  
stores
We visited the Oklahoma Stockyards, ate huge steaks for lunch, visited the OKC bombing memorial, saw old farm buildings, visited the Cowboy Museum (unfortunately a bit rushed, would have liked to spend more time there). We also browsed an Outdoor Bass Pro shop, quite an eye opener. I'll let CB tell you the target shooting scores.

Pictures to come.


----------



## Bobcat

Looks like Vin is out to neuter the entire kangaroo population.

http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13518


----------



## daedong

Bobcat said:


> Looks like Vin is out to neuter the entire kangaroo population.
> 
> http://www.forumsforums.com/3_9/showthread.php?t=13518



I'm cheap discounts for bulk purchase


----------



## Cityboy

Indeed, we had a blast and wish we had more time to spend. The first evening, Vin & Mary came to our home and had dinner, coffee, beer & lots of conversation. Unfortunately CityGirl had to work a shift at the hospital that night so Vin & Mary were stuck with me, the kids, the cats and the dogs. Vin managed to somehow piss off the dogs....must have had something to do with cutting off the roos nuts......


----------



## Cityboy

Of course, the political conversation wound up at the computer and the internet:


----------



## Cityboy

Vin shows how big a roo-turd he thinks American politics are while Mary watches:


----------



## Cityboy

The next day CityGirl joins us after a night shift with no sleep for a cattle auction at Stockyards City followed by a steak dinner and shopping:


----------



## Cityboy

Rback and Erik have some great photo's to post too. Hopefully Rback will hurry up and get all his work done so he can post the T-Shirt pics.  

Anyway, we proceeded to Bricktown and the Brass Pro Shop. That damned liberal Aussie proceeded to kick my ass at electronic shooting.


----------



## Bobcat

Do you suppose he will be arrested when he returns to AusUK for handling a firearm, like a US citizen would for doing something that's legal while in another country but illegal in the US??

Oh, wait, not a real gun.


----------



## Cityboy

Here's a few more photo's. The first is some random Okie 's that passed by that Vin accosted to take photo's of this motley crew. Rback & Eric have those and I'm sure they'll post them soon. 

The next photo is RBack shopping for panties as the girls help.


And the last photo is Vin, Erik & Mary having a laugh outside a shop in Stockyards City.


----------



## Cityboy

And finally, sadly, we had to say goodbye to Mary & Vin outside the Cowboy & Western Heritage Museum today. 

I think Vin was actually trying to flip us the bird, but couldn't quite figure it out:


----------



## Bobcat

Cityboy said:


> <snip>
> I think Vin was actually trying to flip us the bird, but couldn't quite figure it out:



Nope, he got it right. That's the UK version.

http://shop.1asecure.com/prod.cfm?ProdID=255500&StID=4908

Hey Vin, check out the reference to AusUK and U. S. farm subsidies...



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> V sign as an insult
> The insulting version of the gesture (with the palm inwards) is often compared to the offensive gesture known as "the finger". The "two-fingered salute", or "bowfinger", as it is also known, is commonly performed by flicking the V upwards from wrist or elbow. The V sign, when the palm is facing toward the person giving the sign, has long been an insulting gesture in England,[4] and later in the rest of the United Kingdom; its use is largely restricted to the UK, Ireland, Australia and New Zealand.[5] It is frequently used to signify defiance (especially to authority), contempt or derision,[6] and is often accompanied by the phrases "up yours" or "**** off". It is seen in the poster and DVD cover of Ken Loach's film Kes.
> 
> As an example of the V sign (palm inward) as an insult, on November 1, 1990, The Sun, a popular British tabloid, ran an article on its front page with the headline "Up Yours, Delors" next to a large hand making a V sign protruding from a Union flag cuff. The Sun urged its readers to stick two fingers up at then President of the European Commission Jacques Delors, who had suggested that more European integration might be a good thing. The article attracted a number of complaints about its alleged racism, but the now defunct Press Council rejected the complaints after the editor of The Sun stated that the paper reserved the right to use vulgar abuse in the interests of Britain.[7][8]
> 
> For a time in the UK, "a Harvey (Smith)" became a way of describing the insulting version of the V sign, much as "the word of Cambronne" is used in France, or "the Trudeau salute" is used to describe the one-fingered salute in Canada. This happened because, in 1971, show-jumper Harvey Smith was disqualified for making a televised V sign to the judges after winning the British Show Jumping Derby at Hickstead. (His win was reinstated two days later.)[9]
> 
> Harvey Smith pleaded that he was simply using a Victory sign, a defence also used by other figures in the public eye.[10] Sometimes foreigners visiting the countries mentioned above use the "two-fingered salute" without knowing it is offensive to the natives, for example when ordering two beers in a noisy pub, or in the case of the United States president George H. W. Bush, who while touring Australia in 1992, attempted to give a "peace sign" to a group of farmers in Canberra — who were protesting about U.S. farm subsidies — and instead gave the insulting V sign.[11]


----------



## Cityboy

Bobcat said:


> Nope, he got it right. That's the UK version.
> 
> http://shop.1asecure.com/prod.cfm?ProdID=255500&StID=4908


 
Nah, that bird's only valid for the French.


----------



## Doc

Good pics CB.  Looks like you guys had a good time.  Way to go.   

Where is Vin off to?


----------



## Cityboy

Doc said:


> Good pics CB. Looks like you guys had a good time. Way to go.
> 
> Where is Vin off to?


 
Doc - We had a blast! I wish we could have showed Vin & Mary even more hospitality, but there's never enough time to "see it all", so we saw and did what we could. 

He's off to camp in the Tulsa, OK area 2night, and then I think heading to Chicago to see some redneck up there. 

If I win the lottery in the next couple of week's or so, I'll show up at your Ohio FF meet-up and buy all the beer.  I'd love to make the Ohio meet-up! So you guys have fun Columbus Day Weekend, take lots of photo's, and tip a beer or three for me & CityGirl and all the other FF member's and friends we'll miss seeing that weekend.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Great pics Cityboy. Thanks for posting them. You mean you might come to Ohio if you win the lottery? Psstt........you have to play the darned lottery to win, now get out there and buy those tickets.


----------



## Cityboy

OhioTC18 said:


> Great pics Cityboy. Thanks for posting them. You mean you might come to Ohio if you win the lottery? Psstt........you have to play the darned lottery to win, now get out there and buy those tickets.


 
TC - You bet your ass I'm gonna play! Every FF member I've met I like so far. There's a great bunch of people here, and we are looking forward to meeting more of you guys in the future.

Politics be damned! There's so much more to all of us than that. You just can't begin to understand until you stand eye-to-eye with someone. Let me say again what a great time we had this week!!!!!


----------



## rback33

Man. Guy has to work for a living and look at the abuse he takes while he is gone. The best part of the panty shopping was seeing the women model them all while you guys were drinking beer....

Lets see what I can find here....

The group photo taken by the accosted folks... and the to be infamous T-Shirts....


----------



## rback33

I'll have to post more later. All the pics are copied off the camera card to the wife's hard drive. I have to resize all the images and her computer does not have any programs for it. It takes a while to do with the online sites so....


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

What are the last 2 lines of text on the shirts? It's hard to read.


----------



## rback33

OhioTC18 said:


> What are the last 2 lines of text on the shirts? It's hard to read.




"The Aussie's Meet the Okies"


----------



## thcri RIP

OhioTC18 said:


> What are the last 2 lines of text on the shirts? It's hard to read.





Jerry

Are you serious, you can't read the bottom two lines?  Come on you got to be kidding me 








































Oh alright I can't either, can someone tell us what the bottom 2 lines say?


----------



## Bobcat

"The Aussies Meet the Okies", you blind old farts...


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Bobcat said:


> "The Aussies meet the Okies", you blind old farts...



Yeah Bob, I read post #91 too


----------



## Bobcat

Yeah, just saw that. Missed it before I posted. Crap, I'm a blind old fart...


----------



## thcri RIP

rback33 said:


> "The Aussie's Meet the Okies"



Ha we posted right at the same time.


----------



## rback33

I was guessing that, but I thought it was more fun to let the old farts beat on each other....


----------



## Cityboy

Oh yeah...a shout-out to Jeremy (RBack33) Thanks for the Fat Tyre!!  I'm enjoying it now....even though CG just smacked me for putting the condensating bottle on her dining room table without a coaster for the photo


----------



## RNE228

Cityboy said:


> Oh yeah...a shout-out to Jeremy (RBack33) Thanks for the Fat Tyre!!  I'm enjoying it now....even though CG just smacked me for putting the condensating bottle on her dining room table without a coaster for the photo



Fat Tyre. Chimay glass. 

Cityboy, we got to get you brewing!

Unfortunately, I am out of homebrew right now. But, I have a mini-keg of Sierra Nevada in the mini kegerator


----------



## Spiffy1

If I wouldn't have kept putting it off, and brewed a few batches last spring, I'd could have waited for a south bound wind, sat outside sipping a couple glasses and lured them Aussies right out of Okie land!


----------



## Cityboy

RNE228 said:


> Fat Tyre. Chimay glass.
> 
> Cityboy, we got to get you brewing!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am out of homebrew right now. But, I have a mini-keg of Sierra Nevada in the mini kegerator


 
I've brewed a few batches in the past. Turned out pretty darned good too! 

Well, when you get some more home brew, give me a shout and I'll pay the shipping & a gratuity for a case of your finest. 

I've also got some Sierra Nevada Porter & Stout in the frige. 

I'm ending the night with the stout, in a Chimay glass .


----------



## DaveNay

Doc said:


> Where is Vin off to?



I don't know what they are doing for the rest of the week, but they will be setting up camp at my place for Saturday night.


----------



## Doc

DaveNay said:


> I don't know what they are doing for the rest of the week, but they will be setting up camp at my place for Saturday night.



Good job Dave.  I'm glad you'll get to hook up with Vin after all.    Pics are required you know.  
Remember the tourist guy after 911.  His pic was everywhere with everyone.  Vin is FF's personal tourist guy.  We'll all get our pic taken with him as he makes his way across our country.  Kewl!!!!!!!!

What kind of beer does Vin like CB?  Is he a Fosters drinker?


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks to all for the piccy's and great posts on your time with Vin....very enjoyable thread this


----------



## Spiffy1

Doc said:


> What kind of beer does Vin like CB? Is he a Fosters drinker?


 
I thought Fosters was what the Aussies send to the US because no one there will drink it.


----------



## Erik

Doc said:


> What kind of beer does Vin like CB?  Is he a Fosters drinker?





Spiffy1 said:


> I thought Fosters was what the Aussies send to the US because no one there will drink it.



spiffy got it in one!
Vin spits almost as bad when you mention fosters as he did when CB tried to feed him Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.  (too fruity, I htink was the comment)

Coopers - now - that will get his attention.  Just make sure you have a second 6 pack on hand, because the first will be clutched tightly in his happy little fingers.


----------



## Cityboy

Spiffy1 said:


> I thought Fosters was what the Aussies send to the US because no one there will drink it.


 
That's true according to Vin. Both Vin & Mary like dry white wine, and Vin likes Cooper's Lager. And like Erik said, he didn't like my Sierra Nevada Pale, the baaaastaad . He really like this:






Here's the web site: http://www.coopers.com.au/beer.php


----------



## Erik

Meeting Vin and Mary, CB & CG was great.  Seeing Rback & Princess again was good - especially since it was above 6 degrees this time, and we could talk.
Mary was a wonderful, and obviously long suffering lady.  
Vin was great, too, once we got him relaxed enough to start talking. 

CB & CG were wonderful hosts/travel guides, and once the other 4 were out of the picture, took Tara and I to a place with REALLY good beer for lunch.    (I napped for a while in the car after we left them)

Here are a couple of the pictures:
First is a dog collar we found for Gretchen.
the next is from the OKC Memorial.
then the shooting gallery
and last another of the memorial.


----------



## pirate_girl

Is that doggie collar for my Gretchie-poo Erik? lol


----------



## EastTexFrank

Where are they off to next??????


----------



## Erik

pirate_girl said:


> Is that doggie collar for my Gretchie-poo Erik? lol


 
well, I said we found it, I didn't say we bought it.   (it was in the same store Rback was looking at ladies' undies, though...)


----------



## daedong

EastTexFrank said:


> Where are they off to next??????



We are in North East Missouri, Frank it's a beautiful  part  of the world, going to look at some caves and the Mississippi river today


----------



## daedong

Just to bore you, a quick summary of where we've been so far.
Landed in LA, stayed in Vista CA for a few days to organise ourselves. travelled up the Ca coast and stopped with California in Sebastapol. Then 2 nights in SF, stayed with RNE in Sacramento then on to camp at Lake Tahoe. Went for breakfast at Peg's in Reno, moved on to Yosemite then on to Lone Pine at the base of Mt Whitney. From there we went to Vegas via Death Valley. took a joy flight over Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon. Camped at the Grand Canyon then on to Phoenix. From Phoenix to Texas via New Mexico where we met Bobcat. On to NASA at Houston. While in Texas caught up with many from TBN. From there to Oklahoma City, met CB, CG, Rback, Princess, Erik and his wife Tara. North through Missouri, stopped at Saint Louis for a ride to the top of the arch. Currently sitting on the banks of the Illinois River. 

If you're not bored yet, here are some pics, no idea what quality, can't tell on this tiny screen.

Looking towards Lake Tahoe





Lake Tahoe






The whale of Lake Tahoe






Yosemite






Mt Whitney






Death Valley








Las Vegas






Hoover Dam





Grand Canyon






NASA Mission control


----------



## thcri RIP

daedong said:


> We are in North East Missouri, Frank it's a beautiful  part  of the world, going to look at some caves and the Mississippi river today




Geez Vin, if your on the Mississippi River rent a boat and come on up to Lake Pepin.    Great pics.  Is that you swimming?


----------



## Dargo

daedong said:


> The whale of Lake Tahoe



Did ya swim a lap and go down to touch the bottom?


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

Vin, you should have brought some little empty bottles with you and filled one for every major body of water you've seen in the USA. Then, when you get back to Waikerie, you'd have quite a collection to display.


----------



## daedong

Jim_In_Sunset said:


> Vin, you should have brought some little empty bottles with you and filled one for every major body of water you've seen in the USA. Then, when you get back to Waikerie, you'd have quite a collection to display.



Jim you are dead right, you are one lucky people to have so much water.


----------



## Ice Queen

I am so enjoying this post, carry on the good work.  How long are you going to be in the USA?


----------



## Bobcat

He's not leaving. He just applied for his green card and registered as a Democrat, not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Spiffy1

Bobcat said:


> He's not leaving. He just applied for his green card and registered as a Democrat, not necessarily in that order.


 
That's the reason his "test-trip" is West to East: he's trying to determine the correct route to vote in as many states as possible and registring [under assumed names! ] in each state on his way.....then on Nov4 reverse his route East to West gaining a couple hours of voting time!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Alas I could have shown you the BEST of Chicago but you folk had plans. I understand.


----------



## DaveNay

Vin and Mary departed here about 15 minutes ago, headed for all points east.

Unfortunately their air-card has gone tits up and until they can get that figured out or make it to a hotspot, their updates are going to be sporadic.


----------



## Cityboy

DaveNay said:


> Vin and Mary departed here about 15 minutes ago, headed for all points east.
> 
> Unfortunately their air-card has gone tits up and until they can get that figured out or make it to a hotspot, their updates are going to be sporadic.


 
Where are your pics? Gitter done!


----------



## rback33

Deadly Sushi said:


> Alas I could have shown you the BEST of Chicago but you folk had plans. I understand.



 I would SOO love to take the Sushi tour.... That must be like no other.... 



Cityboy said:


> Where are your pics? Gitter done!



Yeah.. what he said!


----------



## Deadly Sushi

> I would SOO love to take the Sushi tour.... That must be like no other....


 
I call it the "bar" tour! Sushi bar, Strip bar, regular bar and if things went well we wouldnt have to go see someone from the Illinois State bar Assoc.  Pretty funny, no?  I just made that up. No seriously we wouldnt have had to go in the city. There are some wonderful places around the city in the suburbs. Fantastic restaurants, the zoo, Naperville Riverwalk, a place that plays Big Band music live, Fox River walk in St Charles and all the shops, great discount shopping places, Morton Arboretum. I can go on and on.


----------



## daedong

I've been out of action, computer problems. The little ASUS eee has been giving me grief, so I went and bought a Compaq 15 1/2". Anyway I am now back in action. 

I committed the mortal sin of not taking any photos of Dave and his family. We camped one night in our tent at Dave's, we had tea together at an Irish restaurant, I think Dave has been there before, it was an excellent choice, but he got me a sample of an awful beer. What was it's name Dave, I must avoid it!. It was really good to meet Vicky and little Marshall and it was great to finally meet Dave after talking for so many years over the net.

We are now on the foreshore of Lake Erie, not far from Geneva. Tomorrow we will move on to Niagara Falls. The link below is me swimming in Lake Erie this afternoon, geez it was bloody cold!

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/daedong/swimming Lake Erie/?action=view&current=OHIO021.flv


----------



## thcri RIP

daedong said:


> The link below is me swimming in Lake Erie this afternoon, geez it was bloody cold!




Vin I always knew you were crazy but now I think your nucking futs.    that has to be cold   brrrrrr.


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> I've been out of action, computer problems. The little ASUS eee has been giving me grief, so I went and bought a Compaq 15 1/2". Anyway I am now back in action.
> 
> I committed the mortal sin of not taking any photos of Dave and his family. We camped one night in our tent at Dave's, we had tea together at an Irish restaurant, I think Dave has been there before, it was an excellent choice, but he got me a sample of an awful beer. What was it's name Dave, I must avoid it!. It was really good to meet Vicky and little Marshall and it was great to finally meet Dave after talking for so many years over the net.
> 
> We are now on the foreshore of Lake Erie, not far from Geneva. Tomorrow we will move on to Niagara Falls. The link below is me swimming in Lake Erie this afternoon, geez it was bloody cold!
> 
> http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/daedong/swimming Lake Erie/?action=view&current=OHIO021.flv



That beer was Hacker-Pschorr, and is usually regarded as a pretty good beer.  Yeah, we usually go to that place about once every week or two, so I guess it would qualify as our "usual place".

I actually only took two photos while Vin was setting up the tent...oh well, you can't live life looking through the lens of a camera, can you?


----------



## rback33

DaveNay said:


> That beer was Hacker-Pschorr, and is usually regarded as a pretty good beer.  Yeah, we usually go to that place about once every week or two, so I guess it would qualify as our "usual place".
> 
> *I actually only took two photos while Vin was setting up the tent.*..oh well, you can't live life looking through the lens of a camera, can you?



 Wait until CB hear's THAT....


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Vin, you're braver that me.  i wouldn't swim in any of the great lakes in the middle of summer let alone in October....too cold!  You should have lot's do see around Niagra Falls.  We were supposed to go there this summer but that trip got put off till next year.  I'm not sure what there is for attractions on the American side but if you cross over to the canadian side, there's quite a few attractions to see and things to do besides looking at the falls.


----------



## Trakternut

groomerguyNWO said:


> ...but if you cross over to the canadian side, there's quite a few attractions to see and things to do besides looking at the falls.



There's a nude beach over on your side??


----------



## NorthernRedneck

Yep!  Things to see, people to do.  You know how that goes.  Canada is a peaceful country.  Make love, not war!


----------



## Doc

Vin, you sure are making the best use of your time.  Niagra Fall next.  You'll like it.  You have to go to the Canadian side for the best view.  I hope they'll let you back in the US after they see the people in this thread you been hanging out with.  

Do you have a hotel reservation for this weekend, or do you prefer your camping setup?  I can fix you up with a spot at the boat club if you prefer to camp.  I didn't think of offering that option before.  

See you Friday!!!!  I'm picking up the pizza from a special local pizzeria at 6:30, so I'll see you all around 7.  Come hungry!!!!!!  
Note: I will be at the boat club earlier if you want to set up camp before 7 ....cause it gets dark by 7:30 or so.


----------



## Hutchman

Vin, you sure do like the water! Be sure to get video of you going over the falls!
Hutch


----------



## Doc

RNE228 said:


> Fat Tyre. Chimay glass.
> 
> Cityboy, we got to get you brewing!
> 
> Unfortunately, I am out of homebrew right now. But, I have a mini-keg of Sierra Nevada in the mini kegerator



I'm so behind on beers.  What's with this Fat Tyre beer?  My daughter brought some to Columbus from Chicago last weekend for her sister and BIL.  I didn't get to try it.
And I was in a bar called the Winking Lizard and tried my first Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.  That was my favorite for the night.  
I was thinking of buying some for Vin to try but hear that he does not care for Sierra Nevada Pale Ale.    Go figure.  
Fosters it is then ......


----------



## thcri RIP

Doc said:


> I'm so behind on beers.  What's with this Fat Tyre beer?




Don't feel alone Doc,  my son mentioned it the other day and told me I have to go and get some.  I will try one one of these days.


----------



## rback33

And I brought CB that six pack without ever having drank any myself.  I am told is is very similar to Shiner Bock, which I have tried and like.


----------



## Erik

Fat Tyre isn't bad.  Their 1554 "dark" is pretty good.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

daedong said:


> The link below is me swimming in Lake Erie this afternoon, geez it was bloody cold!



No way I'd do that with the weather we've had lately. Those roo nuts are huge compared to a humans after swimming in Lake Erie this time of year. It is expected to be around 23C this weekend, getting up to 26C on Monday. 20C and rain tomorrow.


----------



## OhioTC18 RIP

Vin, did you get your computer sorted out? 
It was great meeting you and Mary.


----------



## daedong

No, I gave the PC to the guru (BP), but he said he needed a disc to fix it. 

We have made it to Washington. Didn't get here until late in the day, but did get a look at the White House, tomorrow we will see some museums. Oh, by the way I did manage to buy myself a new tie as a souvenir. What do you reckon? And I met this great guy and had a lengthy chat with him, thought I'd post his pic too!


----------



## Bobcat

sonnofabitch!!!


----------



## daedong

Bobcat said:


> sonnofabitch!!!


When in Rome do as the Romans do, so I did! Many folks seem to support the Dem's, does that mean most folks on FF are out of step with the rest of the USA?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

First of all why would you listen to a guy who is flipping him self off? Second, the proper way to wear anOblahma tie is to first tie a vey strong double windser. Thentighten it firmly around your neck just slightly off to the right shoulder. Now tie the other end onto a very stout branch 7 feet off the ground. All this while on a ladder. Now have the very beautiful Mrs Vin kick out the ladder. Now your an Official Obahma supporter!


----------



## daedong

Snowcat Operations said:


> First of all why would you listen to a guy who is flipping him self off? Second, the proper way to wear anOblahma tie is to first tie a vey strong double windser. Thentighten it firmly around your neck just slightly off to the right shoulder. Now tie the other end onto a very stout branch 7 feet off the ground. All this while on a ladder. Now have the very beautiful Mrs Vin kick out the ladder. Now your an Official Obahma supporter!



Your comments simply highlight you really are stupid, for one buck you could have had control of her.


----------



## rback33

There was a guy holding a sign?  All I saw was a brunette in a dark colored dress and sunglasses...


----------



## Erik

Snowcat Operations said:


> First of all why would you listen to a guy who is flipping him self off?


 
fingers are too straight to be flipping himself off.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Look Vin.  When you tried to sell your wife to me for $1 I simply could not do it.  I had just given Sushi my last buck.  Then you would not take a credit card.  BUT remember you then said you would give me a dollar to take her.  You never gave me the dollar.  So who is stupid?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

I do feel terrible though.  To subject Mrs Vin to a life of living with you cannot even be imagined!  I trully am sorry Mrs Vin.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

rback33 said:


> There was a guy holding a sign?  All I saw was a brunette in a dark colored dress and sunglasses...


 



The piece sign reversed and slightly bent is the same as us giving someone the finger.  My comment was a joke.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Snowcat Operations said:


> First of all why would you listen to a guy who is flipping him self off? Second, the proper way to wear anOblahma tie is to first tie a vey strong double windser. Thentighten it firmly around your neck just slightly off to the right shoulder. Now tie the other end onto a very stout branch 7 feet off the ground. All this while on a ladder. Now have the very beautiful Mrs Vin kick out the ladder. Now your an Official Obahma supporter!


 

Leave Vic alone man


----------



## daedong

Stayed in DC 2 days, now I know where all your tax payers money goes
Great metro system, took us to the Pentagon, White House, Union Station, the Capitol and everywhere in between. We saw the new memorial at the Pentagon, it is well done.
We are now on camped on the coast at Cape Henlopen, Delaware, I can finally say Mary and I have swum in the Atlantic Ocean.


----------



## Bobcat

Deadly Sushi said:


> Leave Vic alone man



Who's Vic?


----------



## Trakternut

Bobcat said:


> Who's Vic?



Vin's evil twin


----------



## rback33

Trakternut said:


> Vin's evil twin



Oh God. There is one more evil than VIN?


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Vic is Slushis secret pretend lover.......


----------



## Trakternut

Snowcat Operations said:


> Vic is Slushis secret pretend lover.......



You *do* mean Vic*kie*, don't you?


----------



## Doc

Good pics Vin.  Glad you made it to the Atlantic and got to swim in it like you wanted.  
What's next?   Are you going to NYNY or Atlantic city for a bit of gambling?


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Bobcat said:


> Who's Vic?


 

Opppps  


Vin, where you headed to next??? How was the water temp in the Atlantic?


----------



## Bobcat

Vin, after leaving the FF meetup we were working at one of our sites when we stumbled across an orange in our truck. Pretty sure I picked it up at one of the hotels breakfast. Is that brand from a tree near you? The quality wasn't as good as our Florida or even our California oranges, so we're mailing it back to AusUK.


_note the way SnoOps elected to display the orange_


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

daedong said:


> Stayed in DC 2 days, now I know where all your tax payers money goes
> Great metro system, took us to the Pentagon, White House, Union Station, the Capitol and everywhere in between. We saw the new memorial at the Pentagon, it is well done.
> We are now on camped on the coast at Cape Henlopen, Delaware, I can finally say Mary and I have swum in the Atlantic Ocean.


 
Didn't make it to the Smithsonian? That's a weeks worth all by itself. I guess you are winding down now and planning your trip back to the west coast. 

Did you get my message about getting the Kelly Pool set? Very nice! That's also called Pea Pool in the US. Of course, pea pool has US rules instead of those weird Aussie ones.

Guess what Kathy and I have been up to since you were here. We have the metal and will be sheeting the lean-to this week. Then, we'll fill it full of useless junk we should really get rid of.


----------



## Doc

Jim_In_Sunset said:


> .... Then, we'll fill it full of useless junk we should really get rid of.



Boy do I know that feeling.   

Good pics.  Nice UTV you have there.  

I do believe Vin and Mary should be on the west coast now.  I told them to be sure to check out Venice Beach while they are in LA.  It's one crazy place for sure but I think it's worth visiting the Venice boardwalk.


----------



## daedong

Sushi, the Atlantic was not too cold, several people swimming there, not like Lake Erie or Lake Tahoe!

Bob, of course the orange was crap, you don't think we send anything good to the US do you! BTW looks like Mike needs a plastic surgeon to fix those fingers of his.

Jim, not sure if it was Aussie rules we were playing, they were my rules. (Didn't you notice I won a lot).
We spent time in the Smithsonian Indian museum and the Museum of Natural History as well as the Castle, unfortunately the one I would have really liked to see, the museum of American History, was closed for renovations.

We are now safely back in San Diego.

Gee, timber must be cheap, have not seen timber used like that in 20 years. Looks good, you will need to buy more toys now to fill it.


----------



## Erik

Vin, good to hear you and Mary made it back across the states safely and that you had a good time in DC.  Hope these last few days go as well as the rest has.


----------



## DaveNay

daedong said:


> Gee, timber must be cheap, have not seen timber used like that in 20 years.



You saw all the timber my barn is built from....


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

daedong said:


> Jim, not sure if it was Aussie rules we were playing, they were my rules. (Didn't you notice I won a lot).
> We spent time in the Smithsonian Indian museum and the Museum of Natural History as well as the Castle, unfortunately the one I would have really liked to see, the museum of American History, was closed for renovations.
> 
> We are now safely back in San Diego.
> 
> Gee, timber must be cheap, have not seen timber used like that in 20 years. Looks good, you will need to buy more toys now to fill it.



Vin, what I noticed mostly was your getting beat that one game by Mary. . . that and the number of times I choked on the winning shot. It's my table, so doesn't that mean I'm supposed to always win?

Before you go back to Australia, perhaps you should stop in at a Lowes or Home Depot and check out lumber prices. I bought enough lumber to frame my lean-to, put purlins over the container for a shade roof, and frame up 4' deep shelves for material on the other side. The total cost was $350. It was when I went to buy the metal that my wallet took a $1400 hit. Ouch!

Here's hoping you have a safe trip home. We'll be coming to visit one day.


----------



## daedong

Jim_In_Sunset said:


> Here's hoping you have a safe trip home. We'll be coming to visit one day.



Thanks Jim

It would be great if you do, remember our neck of the woods (sorry desert) is best in our Autumn or spring. I will have to start to practice my pool shots


----------



## daedong

Doc said:


> Boy do I know that feeling.
> 
> Good pics.  Nice UTV you have there.
> 
> I do believe Vin and Mary should be on the west coast now.  I told them to be sure to check out Venice Beach while they are in LA.  It's one crazy place for sure but I think it's worth visiting the Venice boardwalk.



Went there today Doc, it was pretty tame I thought, only saw one or two out of the ordinary characters. 
I did buy a Ohio number plate (bicentennial) to hang in my games room at home.

We fly out tomorrow night.


----------



## waybomb

^^^ Should have went after dark!
I saw the devil there once. Had implanted horns, tattoo'ed flames, red speedos. 
Beautiful people...........


----------



## thcri RIP

daedong said:


> We fly out tomorrow night.




You were on a long trip.  Your ready to go home aren't you?  Many years ago when my company was doing good my wife and I went on many trips a year and it was always good to get home.  Hope you enjoyed your stay here in the States.


----------



## Bobcat

waybomb said:


> ^^^ Should have went after dark!
> I saw the devil there once. Had implanted horns, tattoo'ed flames, red speedos.
> Beautiful people...........




SnoOps lives in Nevada now.


----------



## Snowcat Operations

Bobcat said:


> SnoOps lives in Nevada now.


 





Your starting to remind me of Gator Boy!


----------



## Snowcat Operations

DEADONG,
Have a safe flight.  I'll send you a buck soon.


----------



## Bobcat

Snowcat Operations said:


> Your starting to remind me of Gator Boy!



Hmmmmm...strange you should mention that. I was just noticing that you suddenly started posting again...the same day GB comes back!


----------



## Trakternut

Vin and Mary:
  I didn't post much to this thread because I had nothing to add.  However, I read it each day and enjoyed the pictures you took with other FF members. I hope  your stay in the U.S. was a good 'un. Safe travels home. I'm glad we got to host you for this time.  
  Y'awl come back now,   Y'hear??!


----------



## Gatorboy

Jim_In_Sunset said:


> Guess what Kathy and I have been up to since you were here. We have the metal and will be sheeting the lean-to this week. Then, we'll fill it full of useless junk we should really get rid of.



Deja'vu -- this looks like something EddieWalker (TBN) built.
http://www.tractorbynet.com/forums/projects/33401-my-container-barn.html


----------



## Gatorboy

Wow, looks like you had a great trip.  Too bad the weather turned chilly here on the east coast the week you arrived.


----------



## daedong

Well, Mary and I are home, after about 18 hrs flying then drove another 1-1/2 home. We are absolutely stuffed. Thanks to everyone for their hospitality. more pics to come later in the week.


----------



## Jim_In_Sunset

daedong said:


> Well, Mary and I are home, after about 18 hrs flying then drove another 1-1/2 home. We are absolutely stuffed. Thanks to everyone for their hospitality. more pics to come later in the week.


 
Good for you, Vin. I'm glad your trip was safe. Now you and Mary can get back to normal.


----------



## Doc

We were wondering when you'd get home.  Glad you made it safe and sound.  I'm sure it's GREAT to get home after being gone for so long.  
I look forward to seeing your vacation pics.


----------



## Deadly Sushi

Glad to see you made it home OK! 
So where are those pics you promissed?


----------



## Galvatron

Thanks for sharing this adventure with us all Vin.....good to hear your home safe.

Did you give the 2 finger salute when the plane took off....i bet you did


----------



## daedong

Galvatron said:


> Thanks for sharing this adventure with us all Vin.....good to hear your home safe.
> 
> Did you give the 2 finger salute when the plane took off....i bet you did



Well, I have been having a few drinks tonight and I've been reminiscing. Actually Galv, I never gave the big fingers when I left, in fact Mary and I are thinking of coming back in about 18 months / 2 years time. we would like to see some of the areas we missed while in the US. Probably fly into San Francisco, and head across the northern states and into Canada. It won't be such a long trip this time though, probably about 4 weeks.


----------



## NorthernRedneck

sounds like a good trip.  If you come through my neck of the woods, let me know and I'll leave a pot of coffee on for ya.


----------



## Erik

great!
let us know when you're coming and what route you'll be taking and Tara & I may be able to meet up w/you and Mary again.


----------



## jimbo

If you get to Richmond, Va, look me up.  Plenty of room at for an overnite, and lots of things to see here.


----------



## Galvatron

Vin....now you have time to sit back and get back into normal life after the long trip whats your fondest memory....and does your wife share that or is hers a different aspect of the trip.


----------



## California

Great news!! 

We are an hour north of San Francisco, so I hope we can be your first visit!


----------



## jimbo

I didn't read the date of the first post.  Still, the invitation holds.


----------



## daedong

Sorry for the late reply, I was without the internet for a week, and then just got too busy. 

Galv, Mary and I both share fond memories of our US visit, we have fond memories that include meeting people and some of the natural sites, Places like Yosemite, Grand Canyon are simply spectacular. The abundance of fresh water makes some picturesque scenery. Water is what differentiates  Aus and US. 

Erik, It would be great to catch up again.

Groomer, jimbo, we certainly enjoy meeting new folks so we will keep you in mind when we plan our trip.

Chris, yep you will be one of the first stops, and possibly the last!


----------



## thcri RIP

Vin,

Do you have any idea of where you will visit this time around?


----------

